# What Are Your Internet Manners?



## Madeline

I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.

I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.

I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.

I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.

I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.

If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".

I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.

So, what are your USMB manners?

BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!


----------



## Mr Natural

I make pont of never saying anything to anyone on this or any other message board that I wouldn't say to face-to-face.

Unless they shoot first.  Then all bets are off.


----------



## Madeline

Mr Clean said:


> I make pont of never saying anything to anyone on this or any other message board that I wouldn't say to face-to-face.
> 
> Unless they shoot first.  Then all bets are off.



We do have some moonbats who are clearly in one protected class or another, Mr. Clean.  Older, women, veterans, etc.  Do you hold back a little with these people or no?

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't....I can't decide if I need to.


----------



## Mr Natural

Madeline said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make pont of never saying anything to anyone on this or any other message board that I wouldn't say to face-to-face.
> 
> Unless they shoot first.  Then all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have some moonbats who are clearly in one protected class or another, Mr. Clean.  Older, women, veterans, etc.  Do you hold back a little with these people or no?
> 
> Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't....I can't decide if I need to.
Click to expand...



If they're too immature and uncivilized to hold back on the insults and name calling, then I don't care what their status is. 

But like I said, I never take the first shot.


----------



## Madeline

Mr Clean said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make pont of never saying anything to anyone on this or any other message board that I wouldn't say to face-to-face.
> 
> Unless they shoot first.  Then all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have some moonbats who are clearly in one protected class or another, Mr. Clean.  Older, women, veterans, etc.  Do you hold back a little with these people or no?
> 
> Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't....I can't decide if I need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they're too immature and uncivilized to hold back on the insults and name calling, then I don't care what their status is.
> 
> But like I said, I never take the first shot.
Click to expand...


I don't either as a rule, but I can remember if that USMB-er just wrote some fuckwhitery 15 minutes before on another thread...and I have started a few flame threads.  

Trolls is good eatin'!


----------



## California Girl

"WE admire you. WE admire your families."

Wouldn't it be cool if people could let other people speak for themselves rather than making pronouncements on behalf of others.


----------



## goldcatt

What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.


----------



## uscitizen

I try and treat the posters as they deserve based on their posts.
I am a bit nicwer to ladies, just old school I suppose.
However some females prove they are not ladies, then I treat them as they deserve.

All in my opinion of course as with all of us.


----------



## masquerade

Every time I visit this forum, I make a conscious attempt at NOT throwing any insults towards anyone.  If the urge grows strong, which it has a countless number of times, I'll leave the thread or the boards completely, hoping the usual self-riteous members will toss the criticisms instead.


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.



I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?


----------



## Madeline

masquerade said:


> Every time I visit this forum, I make a conscious attempt at NOT throwing any insults towards anyone.  If the urge grows strong, which it has a countless number of times, I'll leave the thread or the boards completely, hoping the usual self-riteous members will toss the criticisms instead.



O, we do!   LOL...justice appeals to me more'n manners.  I stomp bigots every time I see one.

I think USMB needs people like us both, masquarade.  If everyone flung snot, it'd be too contentious...but if no one did, who would spank the bad apples?


----------



## Mr Natural

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
Click to expand...


I think it's either:

a.  Since a message board like this is more or less anonymous, they can get away with whatever they want 

or

b.  They're like that in real life also.


----------



## Madeline

uscitizen said:


> I try and treat the posters as they deserve based on their posts.
> I am a bit nicwer to ladies, just old school I suppose.
> However some females prove they are not ladies, then I treat them as they deserve.
> 
> All in my opinion of course as with all of us.



I have that bias as well, uscitizen.  I think the men owe the ladies a modicum of restraint.

Mebbe I am old-fashioned, but I dun like to see out and out viciousness directed at a chick by a man, unless she takes it to that level first.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> I try and treat the posters as they deserve based on their posts.
> I am a bit nicwer to ladies, just old school I suppose.
> However some females prove they are not ladies, then I treat them as they deserve.
> 
> All in my opinion of course as with all of us.



Your posts suck.


----------



## boedicca

IMO,  the most important internet etiquette is to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.  It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.


----------



## Madeline

Mr Clean said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's either:
> 
> a.  Since a message board like this is more or less anonymous, they can get away with whatever they want
> 
> or
> 
> b.  They're like that in real life also.
Click to expand...


But it is almost always easy to spot.  Do they really think they're fooling anyone?


----------



## Kat

I yam what I yam. Same person on or off the Internet. 
I do however feel there are plenty of people that are different on the Internet. They say things they would never say to you in RL, face to face. I don't get it, but there it is.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.



I hate it when people overuse the colon.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
Click to expand...


For some people it's probably like a kid playing dress up, trying on a personality for kicks and without any real consequences. Or indulging a facet of their personality they have to suppress IRL, maybe. It doesn't work for me but whatever makes people's socks go up and down. None of my business.


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some people it's probably like a kid playing dress up, trying on a personality for kicks and without any real consequences. Or indulging a facet of their personality they have to suppress IRL, maybe. It doesn't work for me but whatever makes people's socks go up and down. None of my business.
Click to expand...


Creeps me out...I always suspect they're writing from a prison somewhere.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some people it's probably like a kid playing dress up, trying on a personality for kicks and without any real consequences. Or indulging a facet of their personality they have to suppress IRL, maybe. It doesn't work for me but whatever makes people's socks go up and down. None of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creeps me out...I always suspect they're writing from a prison somewhere.
Click to expand...


If that were true, then there'd be a helluva lot more prisons.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some people it's probably like a kid playing dress up, trying on a personality for kicks and without any real consequences. Or indulging a facet of their personality they have to suppress IRL, maybe. It doesn't work for me but whatever makes people's socks go up and down. None of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creeps me out...I always suspect they're writing from a prison somewhere.
Click to expand...


Cell # 999 (yeah, I'm the anti-Satan) in the local asylum for the geniously insane.........


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some people it's probably like a kid playing dress up, trying on a personality for kicks and without any real consequences. Or indulging a facet of their personality they have to suppress IRL, maybe. It doesn't work for me but whatever makes people's socks go up and down. None of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creeps me out...I always suspect they're writing from a prison somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were true, then there'd be a helluva lot more prisons.
Click to expand...


Some of the characters around the net in general make me think there should be a helluva lot more psychiatrists, that's for sure. 

But why would it be creepy?


----------



## Granny

Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.

I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creeps me out...I always suspect they're writing from a prison somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, then there'd be a helluva lot more prisons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the characters around the net in general make me think there should be a helluva lot more psychiatrists, that's for sure.
> 
> But why would it be creepy?
Click to expand...


It's lying about the basics...a/s/l, yanno?  Is there ever a good reason for that?


----------



## Madeline

Granny said:


> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.



I think we almost all mostly type no different than we speak, Granny.  A few are so elegant, you can tell they do a lot of business writing -- Toro, Trajan, editec -- but mostly I think people are as represented, with the exception of the Liars.

I can assure you, I curse this much IRL and always have -- but I do try to curb it in front of the children, etc.


----------



## Samson

Granny said:


> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.




I pretty much listen: I appreciate a rapier wit as much as I do someone who cannot be content to let others guess how stupid they are; they must constantly prove it.


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
Click to expand...


How are you on the semi-colon?


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
Click to expand...



It's more horrifying when they abuse the semicolon.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more horrifying when they abuse the semicolon.
Click to expand...


How does one abuse the semi-colon; miss?

I'll admit, I fear the period.  No sentence is too long for me so long as the punctuation marks keep acomin'......tis my shame.....


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's more horrifying when they abuse the semicolon.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that's a Federal Hate Crime.


----------



## boedicca

That would depend upon the color of the font being used.


----------



## goldcatt

I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success. 

But hey, nobody's perfect!

Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.


----------



## Dante

Madeline said:


> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL. * I wasn't aware when I first joined* that USMB allows...



*Bullshit.* There were threads and posts that showed up during your first week. 

Stop playing the part of Mrs. Kravitz on Bewitched. 

*Edited By Intense, Unprovoked, Abusive, content.*


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.













You're Wrong.


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Wrong.
Click to expand...


Sowwy.


----------



## Nosmo King

boedicca said:


> IMO,  the most important internet etiquette is to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.  It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.


I come from a family of printers.  My great grandfather started a print shop here in 1921 and my brother is the fourth generation to own and operate it.  My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and i as we played on the living room floor at his feet.  "There's a typo in column two, page five boys!  Find it!"

Words, spelling, grammar and correct punctuation are part of my genetic code.  I respect language, especially the written word, and I wish others would show some respect to our most effective mode of communication.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> That would depend upon the color of the font being used.




Racist.


Liberal Weinie Smilie------>


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Wrong.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sowwy.
Click to expand...


*BWAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!*

Now I can wear a gold star on my forehead for the REST OF THE DAY!!!

_*HEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEeeeeeee!!!!*_


----------



## boedicca

goldcatt said:


> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.





Correction:  Nobodies Perfeck!


----------



## Samson

Nosmo King said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO,  the most important internet etiquette is to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.  It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of printers.  My great grandfather started a print shop here in 1921 and my brother is the fourth generation to own and operate it.  My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and* i *as we played on the living room floor at his feet.  "There's a typo in column two, page five boys!  Find it!"
> 
> Words, spelling, grammar and correct punctuation are part of my genetic code.  I respect language, especially the written word, and I wish others would show some respect to our most effective mode of communication.
Click to expand...


You didn't capitalize "I."

Also, I believe the personal objective pronoun should be "me."

"My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and_ me._


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!*
> 
> Now I can wear a gold star on my forehead for the REST OF THE DAY!!!
> 
> _*HEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEeeeeeee!!!!*_
Click to expand...


Did I mention my other little problem with GLOATERS, by any chance?


----------



## goldcatt

boedicca said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:  Nobodies Perfeck!
Click to expand...


Correckshun noted.

Dang, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I believe the golden rule applies to the internet as surely as it does to real life.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO,  the most important internet etiquette is to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.  It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of printers.  My great grandfather started a print shop here in 1921 and my brother is the fourth generation to own and operate it.  My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and* i *as we played on the living room floor at his feet.  "There's a typo in column two, page five boys!  Find it!"
> 
> Words, spelling, grammar and correct punctuation are part of my genetic code.  I respect language, especially the written word, and I wish others would show some respect to our most effective mode of communication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't capitalize "I."
Click to expand...



You misplaced the period in your comment.   It should be placed after the close-quote when the quotes surround a word or phrase within the sentence.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to cut back on the typos and convoluted sentences. With mixed success.
> 
> But hey, nobody's perfect!
> 
> Speaking of nobody's perfect, that's the one breach of internet manners that annoys me. People who simply cannot admit they're wrong. Ever. I can take all the insults anyone can throw at me, but if you're wrong just say so already! Ten pages of twisting and backpedaling just isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:  Nobodies Perfeck!
Click to expand...





My mom says I'm perfect.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of printers.  My great grandfather started a print shop here in 1921 and my brother is the fourth generation to own and operate it.  My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and* i *as we played on the living room floor at his feet.  "There's a typo in column two, page five boys!  Find it!"
> 
> Words, spelling, grammar and correct punctuation are part of my genetic code.  I respect language, especially the written word, and I wish others would show some respect to our most effective mode of communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't capitalize "I."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You misplaced the period in your comment.   It would come after the close-paren when the parentheses surround a word or phrase within the sentence.
Click to expand...


I didn't even have parentheses within my sentence, WENCH!


----------



## boedicca

Doesn't your mom collect "whale art" or something equally atrocious?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't capitalize *"*I.*"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misplaced the period in your comment.   It would come after the close-paren when the parentheses surround a word or phrase within the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even have parentheses within my sentence, WENCH!
Click to expand...


Then what do you call them thingies?


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try and treat the posters as they deserve based on their posts.
> I am a bit nicwer to ladies, just old school I suppose.
> However some females prove they are not ladies, then I treat them as they deserve.
> 
> All in my opinion of course as with all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts suck.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## uscitizen

Sammie is feeling neglected.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Doesn't your mom collect "whale art" or something equally atrocious?



Mod....._MOD!!!_

Boe's being _*mean*_

Where the fuck is Moderation when I need it!!!


WAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dante

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I believe the golden rule applies to the internet as surely as it does to real life.



Kevin, that is true when dealing with real people. 

Sock puppets and anonymous twits are not real people. 


different rules = different rules.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misplaced the period in your comment.   It would come after the close-paren when the parentheses surround a word or phrase within the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even have parentheses within my sentence, WENCH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what do you call them thingies?
Click to expand...


_Quotation marks_, and I used them just like my mommy said I should.


----------



## Nosmo King

Samson said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO,  the most important internet etiquette is to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.  It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of printers.  My great grandfather started a print shop here in 1921 and my brother is the fourth generation to own and operate it.  My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and* i *as we played on the living room floor at his feet.  "There's a typo in column two, page five boys!  Find it!"
> 
> Words, spelling, grammar and correct punctuation are part of my genetic code.  I respect language, especially the written word, and I wish others would show some respect to our most effective mode of communication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't capitalize "I."
> 
> Also, I believe the personal objective pronoun should be "me."
> 
> "My father used to toss the daily newspaper to my brother and_ me._
Click to expand...

points noted.  Pop would be proud.


----------



## Madeline

uscitizen said:


> Sammie is feeling neglected.



The cure for that is to call one's Mommy, who doubtless feels the same way.

Mommies dun usually get enough attention from adult kidlets, IMO.  They can make their own PB&J's and it's all who're you again?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dante said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the golden rule applies to the internet as surely as it does to real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, that is true when dealing with real people.
> 
> Sock puppets and anonymous twits are not real people.
> 
> 
> different rules = different rules.
Click to expand...


They're easy to ignore.


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even have parentheses within my sentence, WENCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you call them thingies?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Quotation marks_, and I used them just like my mommy said I should.
Click to expand...


_*Smacks forehead*_

Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.


----------



## Dante

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the golden rule applies to the internet as surely as it does to real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, that is true when dealing with real people.
> 
> Sock puppets and anonymous twits are not real people.
> 
> 
> different rules = different rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're easy to ignore.
Click to expand...


I ignore things at will. I try to be civil with you because you have not been a troll like Madeline or others of her ilk. I post to the post and not the personality. I end up posting to the person only after a long history of a civil back and forth -- or an uncivil back and forth. 

The Southern Insurrectionists were traitors who declared war on the government and people of the United States.


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't your mom collect "whale art" or something equally atrocious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod....._MOD!!!_
> 
> Boe's being _*mean*_
> 
> Where the fuck is Moderation when I need it!!!
> 
> 
> WAHHHHHHH!!!
Click to expand...


Tissue?


----------



## uscitizen

My intrepretation of the golden rule.
Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
However.
Do not be stupid and let others take advantage of you.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what do you call them thingies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Quotation marks_, and I used them just like my mommy said I should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
Click to expand...


No.

Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.  
Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.  
She said, "Hurry up."  
She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dante said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, that is true when dealing with real people.
> 
> Sock puppets and anonymous twits are not real people.
> 
> 
> different rules = different rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're easy to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ignore things at will. I try to be civil with you because you have not been a troll like Madeline or others of her ilk. I post to the post and not the personality. I end up posting to the person only after a long history of a civil back and forth -- or an uncivil back and forth.
> 
> The Southern Insurrectionists were traitors who declared war on the government and people of the United States.
Click to expand...


And I'm working on not taking the bait.


----------



## Samson

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the golden rule applies to the internet as surely as it does to real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, that is true when dealing with real people.
> 
> Sock puppets and anonymous twits are not real people.
> 
> 
> different rules = different rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're easy to ignore.
Click to expand...


This message is hidden because Dante is on your ignore list.


----------



## Dante

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're easy to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ignore things at will. I try to be civil with you because you have not been a troll like Madeline or others of her ilk. I post to the post and not the personality. I end up posting to the person only after a long history of a civil back and forth -- or an uncivil back and forth.
> 
> The Southern Insurrectionists were traitors who declared war on the government and people of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm working on not taking the bait.
Click to expand...


bait?

I'm a patient fisher-of-men. 

I once told Jesus "I coulda been a contendah!"


----------



## AllieBaba

Per the OP:

I'm a little different on  here than I am in person, though not much. I  have found that I have to watch it when I'm at work a little more than I am accustomed to or like. 

In person, on my time off, I'm the same. 

On facebook, I have to tone it down, because I have clients and co-workers and other people from work who visit my facebook page, so I can't really talk about work there, or refer to cases specifically. You don't have to use names here for people to know who you are. For example, I can't go on my facebook and say, "Fucking crap, I've been slammed since this morning, 4 walk ins have come in" and piss and moan about them...because within 10 minutes each one of those people would know I was talking about them.


----------



## Samson

simply delete without opening PM's from people you ignore?


----------



## Intense

What You See Is What You Get.


----------



## Samson

Intense said:


> What You See Is What You Get.



Is it difficult to type with paws?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Quotation marks_, and I used them just like my mommy said I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
Click to expand...


That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.

I'm putting $5 on this.....


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> Per the OP:
> 
> I'm a little different on  here than I am in person, though not much. I  have found that I have to watch it when I'm at work a little more than I am accustomed to or like.
> 
> In person, on my time off, I'm the same.
> 
> On facebook, I have to tone it down, because I have clients and co-workers and other people from work who visit my facebook page, so I can't really talk about work there, or refer to cases specifically. You don't have to use names here for people to know who you are. For example, I can't go on my facebook and say, "Fucking crap, I've been slammed since this morning, 4 walk ins have come in" and piss and moan about them...because within 10 minutes each one of those people would know I was talking about them.



O *shudders* clients and employers on your facebook page?  Poor Allie....you keeping up with all the privacy thingies, miss?


----------



## Madeline

Intense said:


> What You See Is What You Get.



You deliver, Intense?

**Winks**


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> simply delete without opening PM's from people you ignore?



I do now....I cannot believe I had to have that suggestion laid out for me.  I am a technotard at times.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.
> 
> I'm putting $5 on this.....
Click to expand...


That's how I was taught in school, but so much has changed since then I wouldn't be willing to bet on it.  If you pay attention you can get a rough estimate of posters' ages by their grammar and punctuation, have you noticed?


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.
> 
> I'm putting $5 on this.....
Click to expand...


My citation shows the correct way to place quotation marks for the situation you described.

_*Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.*_


----------



## uscitizen

No picking on family members.  So no picking on my grammar.


----------



## Dante

Madeline said:


> * I wasn't aware when I first joined* that USMB allows...



*Bullshit.* There were threads and posts that showed up during your first week. 

Stop playing the part of Mrs. Kravitz on Bewitched.


----------



## uscitizen

How does manners apply to those who post OT on a thread?


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.
> 
> I'm putting $5 on this.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I was taught in school, but so much has changed since then I wouldn't be willing to bet on it.  If you pay attention you can get a rough estimate of posters' ages by their grammar and punctuation, have you noticed?
Click to expand...



Age and wisdom beats youth, enthusiasm, and bad grammar?


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per the OP:
> 
> I'm a little different on  here than I am in person, though not much. I  have found that I have to watch it when I'm at work a little more than I am accustomed to or like.
> 
> In person, on my time off, I'm the same.
> 
> On facebook, I have to tone it down, because I have clients and co-workers and other people from work who visit my facebook page, so I can't really talk about work there, or refer to cases specifically. You don't have to use names here for people to know who you are. For example, I can't go on my facebook and say, "Fucking crap, I've been slammed since this morning, 4 walk ins have come in" and piss and moan about them...because within 10 minutes each one of those people would know I was talking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O *shudders* clients and employers on your facebook page?  Poor Allie....you keeping up with all the privacy thingies, miss?
Click to expand...


There is no privacy in this berg. At least not for me.


----------



## Dante

AllieBaba said:


> There is no privacy in this berg. At least not for me.



...says one of the nastiest little gollums to ever grace the USMB boards.


----------



## AllieBaba

You just say that because you get your ass handed to you on a regular basis, and it makes you grumpy, dainty.


----------



## midcan5

"I have written on all sorts of subjects... yet I have no enemies; except indeed all the Whigs, all the Tories, and all the Christians."  David Hume


I do not continue an argument beyond a few comments, though I will post new material if relevant.

I never - rarely - get mad at ad hominem replies. 

I do not take this so serious I have to curse - exception emphasis.

I do not correct grammar, as I sometimes re-read something I wrote, and think WTF.  Plus content matters, thought is often haphazard.

I try to add links or quotes that support, embellish, or stand as a foil to a reply.

I often reply only to add information and not debate; debate with some people is useless.

On occasion, I hope some post or thread helps get someone through the day or lights a light.

I try to stay away from personal or financial information or bragging.

I usually find the single clever sentence replies cute but useless. 

If a reply, regardless of length, makes me laugh out loud, even when I disagree, I positive rep it.

Enough for now.   


"If anybody asks me what I have accomplished, I will say all I have accomplished is that I have written a few good sentences." Eric Hoffer


----------



## Intense

midcan5 said:


> "I have written on all sorts of subjects... yet I have no enemies; except indeed all the Whigs, all the Tories, and all the Christians."  David Hume
> 
> 
> I do not continue an argument beyond a few comments, though I will post new material if relevant.
> 
> I never - rarely - get mad at ad hominem replies.
> 
> I do not take this so serious I have to curse - exception emphasis.
> 
> I do not correct grammar, as I sometimes re-read something I wrote, and think WTF.  Plus content matters, thought is often haphazard.
> 
> I try to add links or quotes that support, embellish, or stand as a foil to a reply.
> 
> I often reply only to add information and not debate; debate with some people is useless.
> 
> On occasion, I hope some post or thread helps get someone through the day or lights a light.
> 
> I try to stay away from personal or financial information or bragging.
> 
> I usually find the single clever sentence replies cute but useless.
> 
> If a reply, regardless of length, makes me laugh out loud, even when I disagree, I positive rep it.
> 
> Enough for now.
> 
> 
> "If anybody asks me what I have accomplished, I will say all I have accomplished is that I have written a few good sentences." Eric Hoffer



I may not agree with your POV too much, but I do respect you as a Person. Your style is gentle and kind. We are in part all products of our upbringing. If we pass you by in the Ark, after the next food, I will make sure We stop and pick you up, We will make room for you, No One left behind.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Quotation marks_, and I used them just like my mommy said I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
Click to expand...





That's the American Printing style.

In proper British Punctation, which is the "gold standard", only periods and commas which are part of a quote are included within the quotation marks.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get here. The nonverbal element is lacking, so I'm probably a bit more outspoken (and wordy ) here than IRL where I'd be far more inclined to say certain things without words. But the basic "me"? No difference, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why anyone would develop a whole new persona for the 'net...what the hell is the payoff?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me ? Self delusion is running rampant. People actually get offended here----how stupid is that ?

If I type in caps do you have to plug your ears ?


----------



## Ringel05

In real life I'm shy and reserved.  I never talk to anyone and stay locked up in my room here at St Elizabeths.......
How I'm able to type wearing this straight jacket is beyond me but hey, stranger things have happened........


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*smacks forehead*_
> 
> good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "walk," to "don't walk," to "walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "hurry up."
> she said, "he said, 'hurry up.'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the american printing style.
> 
> In proper british punctation, which is the "gold standard", only periods and commas which are part of a quote are included within the quotation marks.
Click to expand...


*link!!!!*


----------



## Intense

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Smacks forehead*_
> 
> Good grief!  Yes, you're right...but the right side should be within the period, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the American Printing style.
> 
> In proper British Punctation, which is the "gold standard", only periods and commas which are part of a quote are included within the quotation marks.
Click to expand...


That gives us an excuse, right?


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "walk," to "don't walk," to "walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "hurry up."
> she said, "he said, 'hurry up.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the american printing style.
> 
> In proper british punctation, which is the "gold standard", only periods and commas which are part of a quote are included within the quotation marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *link!!!!*
Click to expand...




You certainly are "very high maintenance" today.

_With regard to quotation marks adjacent to periods and commas, there are two styles of punctuation in widespread use. While these two styles are most commonly referred to as American and British (and some style sheets provide no other name), some American writers and organizations use the British style and vice versa. Both systems have the same rules regarding question marks, exclamation points, colons and semicolons. They differ on the treatment of periods and commas.

In the U.S., the standard style is called American style, typesetters' rules, printers' rules, typographical usage, or traditional punctuation, whereby commas and periods are almost always placed inside closing quotation marks.[10] This style of punctuation is common in the U.S., Canada, and in the U.K. in fiction and journalism.[11]

The other standard stylecalled British style or logical punctuation[12]is to include within quotation marks only those punctuation marks that appeared in the quoted material, but otherwise to place punctuation outside the closing quotation marks._

Quotation mark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I prefer the elegance of the Logical British Style.


----------



## masquerade

Madeline said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I visit this forum, I make a conscious attempt at NOT throwing any insults towards anyone.  If the urge grows strong, which it has a countless number of times, I'll leave the thread or the boards completely, hoping the usual self-riteous members will toss the criticisms instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O, we do!   LOL...justice appeals to me more'n manners.  I stomp bigots every time I see one.
> 
> I think USMB needs people like us both, masquarade.  If everyone flung snot, it'd be too contentious...but if no one did, who would spank the bad apples?
Click to expand...


What?  I need a spank?  Will you be using your hand or a paddle?

Listen, I used to insult with the best of 'em, but times have changed.  I've changed.  I try not to judge those who are so critical of others ... it's not my place.  All I know is when I do turn negative with my thoughts and words, it doesn't feel good.  It feels wrong to me.


----------



## masquerade

Granny said:


> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.


----------



## L.K.Eder

impeccable. my manners are.


----------



## Intense

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> What You See Is What You Get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it difficult to type with paws?
Click to expand...


I can make the key's move with my mind.


----------



## Annie

I tend towards being as I am in real life, but (there's always one of them), I admit that when pushed on multiple threads by a poster, I'll go off in ways I'd never do in real life. On the other hand, I'd never suffer the fools the way I do here. I'd have walked away long ago. But there is no good way to 'ignore' real people, you just get away!


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.
> 
> I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".
> 
> I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.
> 
> So, what are your USMB manners?
> 
> BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!



Virtual manners ?


----------



## uscitizen

L.K.Eder said:


> impeccable. my manners are.



Well with a pecker like your avatar has....
Being impeckable is a good thing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I'm just here for the free beer.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.
> 
> I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".
> 
> I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.
> 
> So, what are your USMB manners?
> 
> BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!


Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.  

Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.


----------



## Mini 14

I insult everyone equally, so as not to be viewed as biased, preferential, or bigoted.

All of you can eat me.


----------



## Annie

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.
> 
> I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".
> 
> I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.
> 
> So, what are your USMB manners?
> 
> BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.
> 
> Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.
Click to expand...


Wow, if not you, I'd neg. Leave the c word out, please. No matter how provoked that is wrong.


----------



## AllieBaba

I personally hate the word "nipple". 

Thank goodness I don't have to see it very often.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> I personally hate the word "nipple".
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have to see it very often.



Discussions of farts leave me clammy.  I have a delicate, suggestible nose.  

(True story.)


----------



## Madeline

Annie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.
> 
> I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".
> 
> I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.
> 
> So, what are your USMB manners?
> 
> BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.
> 
> Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, if not you, I'd neg. Leave the c word out, please. No matter how provoked that is wrong.
Click to expand...


Why, Annie?


----------



## Si modo

Annie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows kids on, and I have been cognizant of this since I learned.  But in truth, we seem to have only a couple of young people and they seem to hold their own, so it does not chill me as much as perhaps it should.
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.  I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> I think it's wrong to keep after someone who has thrown the white flag or seems to be distressed.
> 
> I think the straights need to check the anti-gay insults, especially when they hurl them at GLBT USMB-ers.  This is something I need to work on myself.
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> If you are a professional -- painter, plumber, lawyer, scientist, doctor, computer genius, broker, etc. -- remember some people on the 'net are so lacking in critical thinking skills they will follow your advice to the letter.  You all know the caveats to use....I think you should try to remember to include them when you post "with your biz hat on".
> 
> I think the American USMB-ers are generally polite to the furreniers, and that this is, after all, a US political board.  I hope we aren't all coming across as Ugly Americans and I know, I like learning a little about other nations.
> 
> So, what are your USMB manners?
> 
> BTW, I certainly dun claim I never have a manners faux pax.  Mine are hardly the standard anyone else should be following...at least not as I practice them!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.
> 
> Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, if not you, I'd neg. Leave the c word out, please. No matter how provoked that is wrong.
Click to expand...

Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.


----------



## Dante

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> simply delete without opening PM's from people you ignore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do now....I cannot believe I had to have that suggestion laid out for me.  I am a technotard at times.
Click to expand...


*Edited By Intense. Abusive Content.* It has absolutely N-O-T-H-I-N-G to do with tech abilities. It is common sense. delete is what I do when I get messages from you and your crowd. I've even posted images of it. *Edited By Intense. Abusive Content. *.






-------------------


----------



## Sallow

Mr Clean said:


> I make pont of never saying anything to anyone on this or any other message board that I wouldn't say to face-to-face.
> 
> Unless they shoot first.  Then all bets are off.



This is about right.


----------



## Annie

Si modo said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.
> 
> Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if not you, I'd neg. Leave the c word out, please. No matter how provoked that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.
Click to expand...


She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.


----------



## Madeline

Annie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if not you, I'd neg. Leave the c word out, please. No matter how provoked that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
Click to expand...


Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.

What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?


----------



## boedicca

Dante said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> simply delete without opening PM's from people you ignore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do now....I cannot believe I had to have that suggestion laid out for me.  I am a technotard at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you stupid fuck. It has absolutely N-O-T-H-I-N-G to do with tech abilities. It is common sense. delete is what I do when I get messages from you and your crowd. I've even posted images of it you stupid dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
Click to expand...




Miss Manners would not consider Dainty to be a gentle person.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Dante

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't behave/speak all that differently here than I do IRL.  I wasn't aware when I first joined that USMB allows...
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just lie some more and tell women that they are ***** and have maggot infested pussies some more, Miss Manners.
> 
> Damn, are you delusional - daring to speak of manners.  Classless, better hags who haven't more than two brain cells to rub together amaze me in what they dare write.
Click to expand...


Mad Maddie, is full-o-shit

end of story


----------



## boedicca

Madeline said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
Click to expand...




You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.   

The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
Click to expand...

You are the most nauseating person on this messageboard.

Don't speak of manners.  You have none.   Although I definitely believe your claim that you are no differenct here at USMB than you are in real life.  Few in real life even dare walk on the same side of the street as you, let alone intereact with you in real life, thus you are here 24/7, and few have an ounce of respect for you here, either.

How's that ignoring me going, liar?


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
Click to expand...


Some I do, some I don't.  I have most of the worst offenders on ignore.


----------



## boedicca

Putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.

By shunning, I mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's especially critical to use the apostrophe properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's more horrifying when they abuse the semicolon.
Click to expand...


ellipses......?


----------



## random3434

Intense said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I have written on all sorts of subjects... yet I have no enemies; except indeed all the Whigs, all the Tories, and all the Christians."  David Hume
> 
> 
> I do not continue an argument beyond a few comments, though I will post new material if relevant.
> 
> I never - rarely - get mad at ad hominem replies.
> 
> I do not take this so serious I have to curse - exception emphasis.
> 
> I do not correct grammar, as I sometimes re-read something I wrote, and think WTF.  Plus content matters, thought is often haphazard.
> 
> I try to add links or quotes that support, embellish, or stand as a foil to a reply.
> 
> I often reply only to add information and not debate; debate with some people is useless.
> 
> On occasion, I hope some post or thread helps get someone through the day or lights a light.
> 
> I try to stay away from personal or financial information or bragging.
> 
> I usually find the single clever sentence replies cute but useless.
> 
> If a reply, regardless of length, makes me laugh out loud, even when I disagree, I positive rep it.
> 
> Enough for now.
> 
> 
> "If anybody asks me what I have accomplished, I will say all I have accomplished is that I have written a few good sentences." Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not agree with your POV too much, but I do respect you as a Person. Your style is gentle and kind. We are in part all products of our upbringing. If we pass you by in the Ark, after the next food, I will make sure We stop and pick you up, We will make room for you, No One left behind.
Click to expand...


And these 2 men are what "classy" means folks.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> Putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.
> 
> By shunning, I mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.



If you mean never reply, that I cannot do.  If I see it, I burst into flames.  I have to not see it....but I don't open threads begun by someone I have on ignore.

That helps.

I wonder if Annie will ever reply to my question about "c*nt"?


----------



## Annie

For the record, I am quite able and have used crude and/or obscene words. However, there are a few, the c word comes to mind, that are really demeaning whether hurled at male or female. 

Not banned here, but imo should be beyond the pale. 

Those that wish to continue the discussion, feel free. I stated my stand.


----------



## Madeline

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people overuse the colon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more horrifying when they abuse the semicolon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ellipses......?
Click to expand...


I &#9829; ellipses........I also &#9829; using a &#9829; as a word.......


----------



## random3434

boedicca said:


> Putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.
> 
> By shunning, I mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.



Bastle was shunned by the others in his tribe, so he joined the USMB


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.
> 
> By shunning, I mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... If I see it, I burst into flames.  ....
Click to expand...

That's because you haven't an ounce of control over your emotions.  You are irrational and insane.


----------



## Annie

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.
> 
> By shunning, I mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean never reply, that I cannot do.  If I see it, I burst into flames.  I have to not see it....but I don't open threads begun by someone I have on ignore.
> 
> That helps.
> 
> I wonder if Annie will ever reply to my question about "c*nt"?
Click to expand...


I have, you just didn't get it.


----------



## Dante

Annie said:


> For the record, I am quite able and have used crude and/or obscene words. However, there are a few, the c word comes to mind, that are really demeaning whether hurled at male or female.
> 
> Not banned here, but imo should be beyond the pale.
> 
> Those that wish to continue the discussion, feel free. I stated my stand.



why is c-u-n-t  dirty word? do you know any c-u-n-t-s that smell? are they clean? what about twats?

gawd, you Puritans of the 21st century need to be taken out and shot!


----------



## Dante

boedicca said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
Click to expand...


there is nothing inherently wrong with the word '******' or any other word. 

There IS something wrong with calling a black person a '******'

If you can't see the difference than you have learned nothing in your life. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/******-Strange-Career-Troublesome-Word/dp/0375421726]Amazon.com: ****** - The Strange Career of a Troublesome Word (9780375421723): Randall Kennedy: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]







How would one ask fro this book in a book store?  

seriously? Has pc-ism become so rampant and acceptable that one would ask for "the book written by a black man with the title of the 'n' word"?

How degrading, insulting, and patronizing would that be?


----------



## Madeline

Annie said:


> For the record, I am quite able and have used crude and/or obscene words. However, there are a few, the c word comes to mind, that are really demeaning whether hurled at male or female.
> 
> Not banned here, but imo should be beyond the pale.
> 
> Those that wish to continue the discussion, feel free. I stated my stand.



I know this is how you feel, Annie.  I just can't understand why?  I can tolerate damned near any word in the dictionary except "n*gger"....it strikes me as odder than fuck for a chick to demonize her own pink bits in the fashion you have chosen to, by setting *only*  "c*nt" outside the pale.


----------



## Madeline

echo zulu said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> putting people on ignore is generally pointless.  They are often quoted by others.
> 
> By shunning, i mean to not engage in discussion with them.  Act is if they do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastle was shunned by the others in his tribe, so he joined the usmb
Click to expand...


lmao!


----------



## Modbert

I use to swear a bit to say the least when I first got to USMB. I do try my best to avoid such language now. It's always a work in progress. 

Though on the upside, I am glad to have never used the C word that some posters use towards female posters or any other sort of slur.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> I use to swear a bit to say the least when I first got to USMB. I do try my best to avoid such language now. It's always a work in progress.
> 
> Though on the upside, I am glad to have never used the C word that some posters use towards female posters or any other sort of slur.



Shut the hell up you little bastard.


----------



## uscitizen

I never swore much at all.  When I start swearing people around me clear out.


----------



## Annie

boedicca said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
Click to expand...


I'm coming close to the personal choice on this. Great post.


----------



## dilloduck

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is nothing inherently wrong with the word '******' or any other word.
> 
> There IS something wrong with calling a black person a '******'
> 
> If you can't see the difference than you have learned nothing in your life.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/******-Strange-Career-Troublesome-Word/dp/0375421726]Amazon.com: ****** - The Strange Career of a Troublesome Word (9780375421723): Randall Kennedy: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would one ask fro this book in a book store?
> 
> seriously? Has pc-ism become so rampant and acceptable that one would ask for "the book written by a black man with the title of the 'n' word"?
> 
> How degrading, insulting, and patronizing would that be?
Click to expand...


depends on what color you are.
It's immensely fun to watch the outrage that occurs when you merely type "******".


----------



## Dante

dilloduck said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing inherently wrong with the word '******' or any other word.
> 
> There IS something wrong with calling a black person a '******'
> 
> If you can't see the difference than you have learned nothing in your life.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/******-Strange-Career-Troublesome-Word/dp/0375421726]Amazon.com: ****** - The Strange Career of a Troublesome Word (9780375421723): Randall Kennedy: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would one ask fro this book in a book store?
> 
> seriously? Has pc-ism become so rampant and acceptable that one would ask for "the book written by a black man with the title of the 'n' word"?
> 
> How degrading, insulting, and patronizing would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on what color you are.
> It's immensely fun to watch the outrage that occurs when you merely type "******".
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting your pal Madeline, dear.  I never use it.  Ever.  It's only for pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
Click to expand...


Sorry, but some of us not only bat an eye, we cringe. I have even requested a word filter for our CP.
So far we don't have it.
Yes, Maddie, ALL of those words offend me.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I am quite able and have used crude and/or obscene words. However, there are a few, the c word comes to mind, that are really demeaning whether hurled at male or female.
> 
> Not banned here, but imo should be beyond the pale.
> 
> Those that wish to continue the discussion, feel free. I stated my stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is how you feel, Annie.  I just can't understand why?  I can tolerate damned near any word in the dictionary except "n*gger"....it strikes me as odder than fuck for a chick to demonize her own pink bits in the fashion you have chosen to, by setting *only*  "c*nt" outside sthe pale.
Click to expand...

Too fucking bad that you can't understand why.  With your lack of any intellectual capacity, you should be used to understanding close to nothing.

Take another drink.  Maybe you will finally pass out and get some sleep.


----------



## Madeline

Kat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not my pal. God knows! Thanks for your latest post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but some of us not only bat an eye, we cringe. I have even requested a word filter for our CP.
> So far we don't have it.
> Yes, Maddie, ALL of those words offend me.
Click to expand...


I believe you, Kat.  And this might be Annie's issue as well...all "bad words".  You have a certain persona that would make me feel positively crappy for using such language towards you -- so does Pixie, and a few others.  I dun share your sensitivity, obviously, but if I did, I wouldn't put "c*nt" at the top of the heap.  So what if someone calls me a chick?

I ain't ashamed to be one.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Shut the hell up you little bastard.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken if you think nobody objects to vile, vulgar, racial epithets.
> 
> The best policy, imho, is to completely shun the people who post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing inherently wrong with the word '******' or any other word.
> 
> There IS something wrong with calling a black person a '******'
> 
> If you can't see the difference than you have learned nothing in your life.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/******-Strange-Career-Troublesome-Word/dp/0375421726]Amazon.com: ****** - The Strange Career of a Troublesome Word (9780375421723): Randall Kennedy: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would one ask fro this book in a book store?
> 
> seriously? Has pc-ism become so rampant and acceptable that one would ask for "the book written by a black man with the title of the 'n' word"?
> 
> How degrading, insulting, and patronizing would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on what color you are.
> It's immensely fun to watch the outrage that occurs when you merely type "******".
Click to expand...


I do agree, context is king.


----------



## Modbert

No offense to the ladies in this thread who are arguing with each other, but don't you get tired of it after awhile? It seems like every thread becomes an argument over the same stuff. Even more so than Dive and I use to, and I use to think we were bad.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but some of us not only bat an eye, we cringe. I have even requested a word filter for our CP.
> So far we don't have it.
> Yes, Maddie, ALL of those words offend me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you, Kat.  And this might be Annie's issue as well...all "bad words".  You have a certain persona that would make me feel positively crappy for using such language towards you -- so does Pixie, and a few others.  I dun share your sensitivity, obviously, but if I did, I wouldn't put "c*nt" at the top of the heap.  So what if someone calls me a chick?
> 
> I ain't ashamed to be one.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  You called both Pixie and Newby bitches, among other offensive and classless names.


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE0-O0GvTVQ[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up you little bastard.
Click to expand...


LOLOLOL @ EZ.  Everyone knows, you have a mouth sweet and soft, like a peep.

Do you even cuss when you stub your toe?

**Winks**


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> No offense to the ladies in this thread who are arguing with each other, but don't you get tired of it after awhile? It seems like every thread becomes an argument over the same stuff. Even more so than Dive and I use to, and I use to think we were bad.



WHAT?

This is a completely different argument.

Subtle differences....very very subtle......


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> No offense to the ladies in this thread who are arguing with each other, but don't you get tired of it after awhile? It seems like every thread becomes an argument over the same stuff. Even more so than Dive and I use to, and I use to think we were bad.



nah--last tag is important--it means you win.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I do my very best to conduct myself in an honorable manner, whether online or not. I think it is rather sad that so many 'adults' on here have (what appears) no shame, when making posts. Degrading one another at every chance, with vocabulary that is limited to vulgarities and other infantile made up words, serves no real purpose other than to show others, that one lacks upbringing, honor, and decorum, in my opinion.


----------



## Madeline

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I do my very best to conduct myself in an honorable manner, whether online or not. I think it is rather sad that so many 'adults' on here have (what appears) no shame, when making posts. Degrading one another at every chance, with vocabulary that is limited to vulgarities and other infantile made up words, serves no real purpose other than to show others, that one lacks upbringing, honor, and decorum, in my opinion.



The made up words dun bother me....they can be fun, actually.  I'd agree that a post made only to insult the person it's directed at is basically litter.

Might be fun to write, but it's rarely fun for anyone else to read.


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, then.  Still waiting to hear, if I might, why the word "****" cannot be written on a message board where no one bats an eye at "n*gger", "camel jockey", etc.
> 
> What dasdardly evil is suggested to you by someone else rudely referring to a woman's pink bits, Annie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but some of us not only bat an eye, we cringe. I have even requested a word filter for our CP.
> So far we don't have it.
> Yes, Maddie, ALL of those words offend me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you, Kat.  And this might be Annie's issue as well...all "bad words".  You have a certain persona that would make me feel positively crappy for using such language towards you -- so does Pixie, and a few others.  I dun share your sensitivity, obviously, but if I did, I wouldn't put "c*nt" at the top of the heap.  So what if someone calls me a chick?
> 
> I ain't ashamed to be one.
Click to expand...


I am not trying to be critical of anyone, and it is not all bad words, but there are certain words that make me cringe..literally. I have become pretty good at scanning, and seeing them, yet not really seeing them. You can call it sensitivity, but I don't think that is what it is.


----------



## Kat

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I do my very best to conduct myself in an honorable manner, whether online or not. I think it is rather sad that so many 'adults' on here have (what appears) no shame, when making posts. Degrading one another at every chance, with vocabulary that is limited to vulgarities and other infantile made up words, serves no real purpose other than to show others, that one lacks upbringing, honor, and decorum, in my opinion.



Yes, you do BGG. You are gentlemanly, and I have not seen you post in any other manner, anywhere.


----------



## Dante

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I do my very best to conduct myself in an honorable manner, whether online or not. I think it is rather sad that so many 'adults' on here have (what appears) no shame, when making posts. Degrading one another at every chance, with vocabulary that is limited to vulgarities and other infantile made up words, serves no real purpose other than to show others, that one lacks upbringing, honor, and decorum, in my opinion.



Have you met Gunny?


----------



## Ringel05

Kat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but some of us not only bat an eye, we cringe. I have even requested a word filter for our CP.
> So far we don't have it.
> Yes, Maddie, ALL of those words offend me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you, Kat.  And this might be Annie's issue as well...all "bad words".  You have a certain persona that would make me feel positively crappy for using such language towards you -- so does Pixie, and a few others.  I dun share your sensitivity, obviously, but if I did, I wouldn't put "c*nt" at the top of the heap.  So what if someone calls me a chick?
> 
> I ain't ashamed to be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be critical of anyone, and it is not all bad words, but there are certain words that make me cringe..literally. I have become pretty good at scanning, and seeing them, yet not really seeing them. You can call it sensitivity, but I don't think that is what it is.
Click to expand...


Words are words, we make of them what we will based on our paradigm.  I choose to try not to let words bother me so as not to project my conceptual constructs on others.


----------



## Liability

Oh brother.

I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.

I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."

In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!


----------



## Madeline

Liability said:


> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!



Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.

There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.   

If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
Click to expand...


Because there's nothing good on tv?


----------



## uscitizen

yoda
Just checking to see if that was still filtered.


----------



## Sheldon

Internet manners is an oxymoron.


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Because there's nothing good on tv?



Homework I don't feel like doing.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
Click to expand...


Well, Maddy, perhaps there aren't many beneath you!

Did ya ever stop to think it through?


----------



## goldcatt

Modbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's nothing good on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homework I don't feel like doing.
Click to expand...


Too early to go to bed, too late to get a sitter.


----------



## Si modo

Nd 





Madeline said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
Click to expand...


And what you wrote has nothing to do with you.  You are intractable to knowledge gain and thought processing.


----------



## Madeline

Liability said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Maddy, perhaps there aren't many beneath you!
> 
> Did ya ever stop to think it through?
Click to expand...


I meant, I'm not here to establish my ego, Liability.  There are no doubt message boards crawling with nothing but liberals, who would (mostly) agree with whatever I said....I dun choose to belong to one because when you or Quantum Windbag or DiveCon etc, ask me to defend my POV, I sometimes see gaps in my reasoning, or uncover a bias I wasn't aware of.

Besides, it's more fun to debate anything with someone who disagrees.  If we agree, I dun even see how that qualifies as a "debate".


----------



## Madeline

Sheldon said:


> Internet manners is an oxymoron.



Why?  At a minimum, what use is shouting?  You can hardly call that "communication", Sheldon.


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> I absolutely do NOT talk to people in real life the way I talk to folks on the interwebz, especially not the way I talk to them here at USMB.
> 
> I speak the same truths here and out in the real world.  But HERE, civility is reserved only for those who demonstrate it.   And even some who have been generally civil in their discourse get incivility in return from me if they express mindless and outlandish views and spout gibberish as though they were reciting actual "facts."
> 
> In the real world, civility distinguishes us from lower life forms.  Here?  Pfft.  The guys to whom I speak to uncivilly very frequently ARE lower life forms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there's nothing good on tv?
Click to expand...


Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Maddy, perhaps there aren't many beneath you!
> 
> Did ya ever stop to think it through?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant, I'm not here to establish my ego, Liability.  There are no doubt message boards crawling with nothing but liberals, who would (mostly) agree with whatever I said....I dun choose to belong to one because when you or Quantum Windbag or DiveCon etc, ask me to defend my POV, I sometimes see gaps in my reasoning, or uncover a bias I wasn't aware of.
> 
> Besides, it's more fun to debate anything with someone who disagrees.  If we agree, I dun even see how that qualifies as a "debate".
Click to expand...


Actually, many of your posts reveal that one of your purposes here IS to "establish" your ego.  Kinda sad.  It ought to have been established long ago.

But I will give you this much, Maddy.  You actually HAVE demonstrated a willingness to at least consider the possibility that you could have been wrong.  And for that, I say "good on you."

Yeah yeah.  That expression is ghey.  Oh well.  But "good on you," anyway.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dun truely think anyone here is "beneath me", Liability, no matter how badly I insult them.   There are some -- like you, and Kat and Allie -- I usually disagree with and usually vehemently.  But if all we ever did was abuse one another, I could not learn from you.
> 
> There's prolly no one here I have abused as much as I have Willow, and yet right now we are discussing manufacturer liability (the thread about a fat McDonald's employee).  Civility is what makes that convo even possible and hearing her POV allows me to clarify my own thinking.  I might not decide to move closer to her opinion, but if I don't, at least it isn't because I am locked into my own without reasoning it through.
> 
> If we aren't here to benefit from one another's life experience and wisdom, then why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's nothing good on tv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.
Click to expand...


Tonight? You just may be right....


----------



## Madeline

Liability said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Maddy, perhaps there aren't many beneath you!
> 
> Did ya ever stop to think it through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant, I'm not here to establish my ego, Liability.  There are no doubt message boards crawling with nothing but liberals, who would (mostly) agree with whatever I said....I dun choose to belong to one because when you or Quantum Windbag or DiveCon etc, ask me to defend my POV, I sometimes see gaps in my reasoning, or uncover a bias I wasn't aware of.
> 
> Besides, it's more fun to debate anything with someone who disagrees.  If we agree, I dun even see how that qualifies as a "debate".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, many of your posts reveal that one of your purposes here IS to "establish" your ego.  Kinda sad.  It ought to have been established long ago.
> 
> But I will give you this much, Maddy.  You actually HAVE demonstrated a willingness to at least consider the possibility that you could have been wrong.  And for that, I say "good on you."
> 
> Yeah yeah.  That expression is ghey.  Oh well.  But "good on you," anyway.
Click to expand...


Thankies.  If all I wanted was a reaction, I'd get a Wii.  I like you, Liability.  I think you have a good heart, and I am 100% sure you are not 12.  So the fact that we disagree intrigues me.

I'm nosey by nature...I want to know how you could have good intentions and yet not come to some of the same conclusions as me.   My sense is, it's because you see things from a completely different POV, and that makes you interesting.


----------



## Granny

Madeline said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we almost all mostly type no different than we speak, Granny.  A few are so elegant, you can tell they do a lot of business writing -- Toro, Trajan, editec -- but mostly I think people are as represented, with the exception of the Liars.
> 
> I can assure you, I curse this much IRL and always have -- but I do try to curb it in front of the children, etc.
Click to expand...


I try hard to write and speak "correctly."  Considering, I don't have much education, I think I do a fairly good job.  For those who pay attention, I'm not contradicting myself when I say I went to top-notch schools but I'm not educated.  I lost 4 whole years of primary school while I was in my orphan life ... they didn't particularly look on education as a high priority ... we were never going to amount to anything anyway.  Leaving a sequestered isolated environment and then being suddenly thrown into a real school system was very hard on me.  I never quite "got it" because I had no basic instruction to begin with.



Samson said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much listen: I appreciate a rapier wit as much as I do someone who cannot be content to let others guess how stupid they are; they must constantly prove it.
Click to expand...


Samson, my love ... you know I have a rapier wit ... when I take a notion to be "witty."


----------



## Sheldon

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's nothing good on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tonight? You just may be right....
Click to expand...




Conan O'Brien is on in less than an hour on TBS. That might be worth a watch.


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Too early to go to bed, too late to get a sitter.



 I'll volunteer.


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's nothing good on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tonight? You just may be right....
Click to expand...


I know.  If only Obama had made some huge faux pax in India, or Pelosi had resigned...it's a slow news night.


----------



## Madeline

Sheldon said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight? You just may be right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conan O'Brien is on in less than an hour on TBS. That might be worth a watch.
Click to expand...


Mebbe.  So far that redhead doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Madeline

Granny said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we almost all mostly type no different than we speak, Granny.  A few are so elegant, you can tell they do a lot of business writing -- Toro, Trajan, editec -- but mostly I think people are as represented, with the exception of the Liars.
> 
> I can assure you, I curse this much IRL and always have -- but I do try to curb it in front of the children, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try hard to write and speak "correctly."  Considering, I don't have much education, I think I do a fairly good job.  For those who pay attention, I'm not contradicting myself when I say I went to top-notch schools but I'm not educated.  I lost 4 whole years of primary school while I was in my orphan life ... they didn't particularly look on education as a high priority ... we were never going to amount to anything anyway.  Leaving a sequestered isolated environment and then being suddenly thrown into a real school system was very hard on me.  I never quite "got it" because I had no basic instruction to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who I am on USMB is who I am generally IRL.  I try not to use bad language ... but every now and again someone posts something that just royally pisses me off and I temporarily turn into a sailor who has just had his pecker maced while getting his nuts cracked.  If I've got an issue to take up with someone I try to do it through PM rather than public castigation.  Some threads I don't open at all because of who's named as OP ... it's usually the same old BS all the time, generally on the same subject.
> 
> I guess I say pretty much what I mean ... and mean what I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much listen: I appreciate a rapier wit as much as I do someone who cannot be content to let others guess how stupid they are; they must constantly prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samson, my love ... you know I have a rapier wit ... when I take a notion to be "witty."
Click to expand...


You are the only other orphan I have ever met online, Granny.  I'd say whatever your knowledge gaps may have been, you have filled them.


----------



## Kat

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you, Kat.  And this might be Annie's issue as well...all "bad words".  You have a certain persona that would make me feel positively crappy for using such language towards you -- so does Pixie, and a few others.  I dun share your sensitivity, obviously, but if I did, I wouldn't put "c*nt" at the top of the heap.  So what if someone calls me a chick?
> 
> I ain't ashamed to be one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be critical of anyone, and it is not all bad words, but there are certain words that make me cringe..literally. I have become pretty good at scanning, and seeing them, yet not really seeing them. You can call it sensitivity, but I don't think that is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words are words, we make of them what we will based on our paradigm.  I choose to try not to let words bother me so as not to project my conceptual constructs on others.
Click to expand...


I gotcha 

And though I do not roam USMB looking for words that may offend me, I do like manners.
One of the biggest reasons I see for no real debating here is the use of words. Once the vile name calling starts..that is the end of that.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get cable.  I assure you, many tv shows are more entertaining if that's all you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight? You just may be right....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  If only Obama had made some huge faux pax in India, or Pelosi had resigned...it's a slow news night.
Click to expand...


Guess I'll wander off with a book...or maybe even get some sleep for a change.


----------



## Ringel05

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be critical of anyone, and it is not all bad words, but there are certain words that make me cringe..literally. I have become pretty good at scanning, and seeing them, yet not really seeing them. You can call it sensitivity, but I don't think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words are words, we make of them what we will based on our paradigm.  I choose to try not to let words bother me so as not to project my conceptual constructs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotcha
> 
> And though I do not roam USMB looking for words that may offend me, I do like manners.
> One of the biggest reasons I see for no real debating here is the use of words. Once the vile name calling starts..that is the end of that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but that's half the fun.....


----------



## Ringel05

By the way, shouldn't we be talking about computers in this forum?
Soooooo, what do you all think of the new Sandy Bridge Architecture Intel just previewed?


----------



## goldcatt

Modbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early to go to bed, too late to get a sitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll volunteer.
Click to expand...


You really are bored, aren't you?


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight? You just may be right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  If only Obama had made some huge faux pax in India, or Pelosi had resigned...it's a slow news night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wander off with a book...or maybe even get some sleep for a change.
Click to expand...


Ya, books.  I have a Joe McCarthy bio I haven't even cracked yet.


----------



## uscitizen

On the subject of posting manners on here.
the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
Over an Avatar.

And they know I AM dying a painful death.

May their god have mercy on their dark soul.

We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.

Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.





fuckers


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckers
Click to expand...


The same rules that control posts also control PMs.  This sort of cruelty should not be tolerated.


----------



## uscitizen

I will not discuss it openly but the Administration has been quite satisfactory on this matter.  I debated for a while whether to bring it up or not and then thought that I might help prevent it from happening to someone else.


----------



## Madeline

uscitizen said:


> I will not discuss it openly but the Administration has been quite satisfactory on this matter.  I debated for a while whether to bring it up or not and then thought that I might help prevent it from happening to someone else.



That was very generous of you, uscitizen.  Amazes me how depraved some people's online conduct can be.


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.



Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.

I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.


----------



## Foxfyre

If that is the case UScitizen, then yes, I would hope that USMB would be a support mechanism and an outlet for diversion and intellectual stimulation rather than a source of additional pain and aggravation.  And prayers, good vibes, comforting thoughts, whatever you seek will be directed your way.   At whatever stage of our lives we may be in, we are still alive for now and are thinking and feeling people.


----------



## uscitizen

Liability said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.
> 
> I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.
Click to expand...


thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
Not sure if I could handle that


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.
> 
> I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
Click to expand...


That's a Relief.


----------



## Foxfyre

As for 'manners on the internet' I have my own policies that I don't require anybody else to follow.  I don't require gentile language though I do attribute more intelligence to those members who can articulate an argument without using ad hominem and personal insults.  (I allow them to respond in kind without subtracting from their intellect though. )

Once the ad hominem and/or personal insults start flying, I confidently declare victory in whatever the debate.


----------



## uscitizen

Foxfyre said:


> If that is the case UScitizen, then yes, I would hope that USMB would be a support mechanism and an outlet for diversion and intellectual stimulation rather than a source of additional pain and aggravation.  And prayers, good vibes, comforting thoughts, whatever you seek will be directed your way.   At whatever stage of our lives we may be in, we are still alive for now and are thinking and feeling people.



Thanks.  
This place is a place of enterainment and fun for me.  Some great folks here.
Many I would like to meet personally if time and physical condition permitted.

And please do not back off on giving me a hard time for my political views.
I did not intend for this to become a poor me thread for sympathy.  Another reason why I debated and delayed in bringing the issue up.

I have had plenty of time to get my affairs in order and accept my coming fate.
Which is far better than many get.
and so far my mind still works pretty good for a left wing fiscal conservative


----------



## Foxfyre

uscitizen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case UScitizen, then yes, I would hope that USMB would be a support mechanism and an outlet for diversion and intellectual stimulation rather than a source of additional pain and aggravation.  And prayers, good vibes, comforting thoughts, whatever you seek will be directed your way.   At whatever stage of our lives we may be in, we are still alive for now and are thinking and feeling people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> This place is a place of enterainment and fun for me.  Some great folks here.
> Many I would like to meet personally if time and physical condition permitted.
> 
> And please do not back off on giving me a hard time for my political views.
> I did not intend for this to become a poor me thread for sympathy.  Another reason why I debated and delayed in bringing the issue up.
> 
> I have had plenty of time to get my affairs in order and accept my coming fate.
> Which is far better than many get.
> and so far my mind still works pretty good for a left wing fiscal conservative
Click to expand...


Well hell, I didn't say I wouldn't continue to argue with you.  I'm not THAT noble.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.
> 
> I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a Relief.
Click to expand...


Yep even for you Octopussy


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of posting manners on here.
> the PM's are much worse than the open posts.
> I was recently wished to die a painful death by someone who will remain nameless.
> Over an Avatar.
> 
> And they know I AM dying a painful death.
> 
> May their god have mercy on their dark soul.
> 
> We do need the ingore PM's from specific posters option.
> 
> Enough seriousness for now, back to fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.
> 
> I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
Click to expand...


There are a few folks here with whom I have regularly bumped heads.  I acknowledged (privately) to one of them, some time back, that I don't deny that I can be an asshole!  

To my surprise, my would-be nemesis acknowledged that he, too, enjoys playing the role of asshole from time to time.  

And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.


----------



## uscitizen

Liability said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I didn't do it, I guess I can ask this.  You made some "veiled(?)" reference the other day to this being your "last" post of a certain kind.  (I forget the context, frankly.)  But it sounded like you were suggesting that you are terminally ill.  Now it appears that you are saying that.
> 
> I had not heard about that before.  Sorry to hear it at all.  We may disagree a lot on things political, but that's just talk.  As for real life, I hope that medicine makes a remarkable leap forward and discovers the cure for whatever has snagged you and I hope that happens damn quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a few folks here with whom I have regularly bumped heads.  I acknowledged (privately) to one of them, some time back, that I don't deny that I can be an asshole!
> 
> To my surprise, my would-be nemesis acknowledged that he, too, enjoys playing the role of asshole from time to time.
> 
> And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.
Click to expand...


Do you actually mean to say that I have not converted you to my political views with my thousands of posts?
Amazing....

Perhaps I am a failure at failing.

I still love that one


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep even for you Octopussy
Click to expand...


I blame Bush.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.



No, we don't set policy, but we are the voice of the people here.  And don't think our elected leaders--or at least those who are interested in the voice of the people--aren't reading the blogs.  They do.  Go to either the GOP or Democratic headquarters here in Albuquerque and you will hear discussions of this blog or what's buzzing on the internet that day.  And I'm sure that happens at the national headquarters too.  Those talking heads on the political shows are following along too and they know what's hot and what's not out here in internet land.

I don't really expect to change anybody's opinion or influence anybody much, but I figure if we continue to put out real information, real history, accurate evaluation, etc., maybe some will at least be curious enough to check out the information and rethink their positions on this or that.  We can always hope.

I enjoy doing this just to test my opinions, theories, and beliefs.  I figure if they can't stand up to evaluation, critique, criticism, and sometimes hateful attacks here, then I do need to rethink them.  I have long believed and taught that if you can't articulate a rationale for an opinion--if you can't defend it--it's most likely wrong.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> If that is the case UScitizen, then yes, I would hope that USMB would be a support mechanism and an outlet for diversion and intellectual stimulation rather than a source of additional pain and aggravation.  And prayers, good vibes, comforting thoughts, whatever you seek will be directed your way.   At whatever stage of our lives we may be in, we are still alive for now and are thinking and feeling people.




Indeed.  Well said.


----------



## Samson

Is Being Abominable a manner?


----------



## boedicca

Liability said:


> And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.




It does matter.  The best "policy" involves how each of us decides to conduct oneself.   Good self-moderation lessens the need for formal board policy.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep even for you Octopussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame Bush.
Click to expand...


I blame television.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> Is Being Abominable a manner?



No but he could live in a Manor.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> Is Being Abominable a manner?




Yes.   And it's quite definitive at that.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Being Abominable a manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but he could live in a Manor.
Click to expand...




Could I get a smoking jacket, like Hugh Hefner?


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, most folks are good at heart like you when it comes down to it.
> But please do not back on on giving me a hard time.
> Not sure if I could handle that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few folks here with whom I have regularly bumped heads.  I acknowledged (privately) to one of them, some time back, that I don't deny that I can be an asshole!
> 
> To my surprise, my would-be nemesis acknowledged that he, too, enjoys playing the role of asshole from time to time.
> 
> And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually mean to say that I have not converted you to my political views with my thousands of posts?
> Amazing....
> 
> Perhaps I am a failure at failing.
> 
> I still love that one
Click to expand...



I think we should all be proud to have failed at failing.  Well, at least those of us who have failed at failing.  That failure thing is one area where it's not good to be too successful.

Joking aside, this conversational turn reminds me of a whole different thread.

It was once asked in a thread headline along the lines of "Have you ever had your opinion changed by something you have read here?"

For those with an actually open mind, those experiences (even though rare) are pretty informative.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Being Abominable a manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but he could live in a Manor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a smoking jacket, like Hugh Hefner?
Click to expand...


sure you could get a Jacket like his, but rotsa ruck on getting the money and wimmin.


----------



## uscitizen

Liability said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few folks here with whom I have regularly bumped heads.  I acknowledged (privately) to one of them, some time back, that I don't deny that I can be an asshole!
> 
> To my surprise, my would-be nemesis acknowledged that he, too, enjoys playing the role of asshole from time to time.
> 
> And ultimately, since we aren't exactly crafting public policy by engaging in these USMB discussions, none of this matters very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually mean to say that I have not converted you to my political views with my thousands of posts?
> Amazing....
> 
> Perhaps I am a failure at failing.
> 
> I still love that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should all be proud to have failed at failing.  Well, at least those of us who have failed at failing.  That failure thing is one area where it's not good to be too successful.
> 
> Joking aside, this conversational turn reminds me of a whole different thread.
> 
> It was once asked in a thread headline along the lines of "Have you ever had your opinion changed by something you have read here?"
> 
> For those with an actually open mind, those experiences (even though rare) are pretty informative.
Click to expand...


I have modified my opinion because a a few posts on here.  I have also learned a lot.  for instance I learned about the "hitler" salute for the pledge of alliegance.


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually mean to say that I have not converted you to my political views with my thousands of posts?
> Amazing....
> 
> Perhaps I am a failure at failing.
> 
> I still love that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should all be proud to have failed at failing.  Well, at least those of us who have failed at failing.  That failure thing is one area where it's not good to be too successful.
> 
> Joking aside, this conversational turn reminds me of a whole different thread.
> 
> It was once asked in a thread headline along the lines of "Have you ever had your opinion changed by something you have read here?"
> 
> For those with an actually open mind, those experiences (even though rare) are pretty informative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have modified my opinion because a a few posts on here.  I have also learned a lot.  for instance I learned about the "hitler" salute for the pledge of alliegance.
Click to expand...


People inclined to see Nazi symbols everywhere in all things American are often fascinated by the back (reverse side) of our dimes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The rod in the middle composing the holder for the flame is made out of fasces.  That's old Roman imagery.  They used rods or bundles of sticks and it became a symbol of "authority."  It is also the root of the word "fascist."  They used to hold the axe blade, of course, seen more formally in the old *Mercury* style dimes:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coin collecting is also cool.


----------



## Samson

Liability said:


> Coin collecting is also cool.


----------



## Liability

Samson said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coin collecting is also cool.
Click to expand...


No.  It really is.


----------



## uscitizen

Folks,
I have a bit of a correction here to make.  I reviewed the offending PM and the offender did not actually wish me death just for pain to fill my day.  Knowing that I am on pain maintenance and I am terminal.
Sorry for any confusion on it.  In my anger i must have misread.

I am not too proud to admit my mistake.

All else it entirely correct.


Beat on me if you want


----------



## Samson

Liability said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coin collecting is also cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It really is.
Click to expand...


Ok, if you insist

Euronotes.be: erotic euro coins


----------



## random3434

uscitizen said:


> Folks,
> I have a bit of a correction here to make.  I reviewed the offending PM and the offender did not actually wish me death just for pain to fill my day.  Knowing that I am on pain maintenance and I am terminal.
> Sorry for any confusion on it.  In my anger i must have misread.
> 
> I am not too proud to admit my mistake.
> 
> All else it entirely correct.
> 
> 
> Beat on me if you want



It's freaking amazing to me how serious people take this place. To wish you (or anyone that is ill) more pain because of an avatar............

Like this affects their life HOW? 




Now neg me for my avatar!


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> I have a bit of a correction here to make.  I reviewed the offending PM and the offender did not actually wish me death just for pain to fill my day.  Knowing that I am on pain maintenance and I am terminal.
> Sorry for any confusion on it.  In my anger i must have misread.
> 
> I am not too proud to admit my mistake.
> 
> All else it entirely correct.
> 
> 
> Beat on me if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's freaking amazing to me how serious people take this place. To wish you (or anyone that is ill) more pain because of an avatar............
> 
> Like this affects their life HOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now neg me for my avatar!
Click to expand...


The Eagles???? I just might.


----------



## uscitizen

Echo Zulu said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> I have a bit of a correction here to make.  I reviewed the offending PM and the offender did not actually wish me death just for pain to fill my day.  Knowing that I am on pain maintenance and I am terminal.
> Sorry for any confusion on it.  In my anger i must have misread.
> 
> I am not too proud to admit my mistake.
> 
> All else it entirely correct.
> 
> 
> Beat on me if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's freaking amazing to me how serious people take this place. To wish you (or anyone that is ill) more pain because of an avatar............
> 
> Like this affects their life HOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now neg me for my avatar!
Click to expand...


Naah, and I do not even like football.

I very seldom let any comments on here get th me.  That one by a certin poster did.  And it is partly my problem for letting it get to me.  Even when we know better emotions jump right out there anyway.  A part of being human I suppose.

Well over 90% of the time I am having fun on here.
And I appreciate the professionalism of the staff as well.  I have been on a board where certain staff members broke the rules sometimes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I can't believe someone would do that.

Actually, I can....but I can't. Ya know?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Rule 1. Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.
> Examples: The sign changed from "Walk," to "Don't Walk," to "Walk" again within 30 seconds.
> She said, "Hurry up."
> She said, "He said, 'Hurry up.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.
> 
> I'm putting $5 on this.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My citation shows the correct way to place quotation marks for the situation you described.
> 
> _*Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.*_
Click to expand...


Yes, but only as to dialogue.

Watch:

_Kevin said "Please take the trash out."_

Now quoting the above:

_Madeline wrote "Kevin said 'Please take the trash out.'."_

The sentence I wrote as Kevin's dialogue has to be punctuated as if standing alone.  That's why "please" gets capitalized even though it is not the first word of the sentence.

Now compare:

_Kevin took the trash out._

Now quoting the above:

_Madeline said "Kevin took the trash out."._

$5?


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct only as to dialogue.  As to repeating the words of another writer (who did not write them as dialogue) the quote goes inside the period.
> 
> I'm putting $5 on this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My citation shows the correct way to place quotation marks for the situation you described.
> 
> _*Periods and commas always go inside quotation marks, even inside single quotes.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but only as to dialogue.
> 
> Watch:
> 
> _Kevin said "Please take the trash out."_
> 
> Now quoting the above:
> 
> _Madeline wrote "Kevin said 'Please take the trash out.'."_
> 
> The sentence I wrote as Kevin's dialogue has to be punctuated as if standing alone.  That's why "please" gets capitalized even though it is not the first word of the sentence.
> 
> Now compare:
> 
> _Kevin took the trash out._
> 
> Now quoting the above:
> 
> _Madeline said "Kevin took the trash out."._
> 
> $5?
Click to expand...


You ended two of those sentences with TWO periods.

That is erroneous.

I'm shocked and offended.

Irked even.


----------



## boedicca

I love how this thread has become a debate on the proper use of punctuation.


----------



## Liability

boedicca said:


> I love how this thread has become a debate on the proper use of punctuation.



Me two.

Err, to.

Uhm, too.


----------



## Madeline

Look for new thread, guys.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Look for new thread, guys.



Make sue it's placed in the correct section.

The Spelling Nazis and the Grammar Gestapo area should suffice.


----------



## Samson

Liability said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this thread has become a debate on the proper use of punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me two.
> 
> Err, to.
> 
> Uhm, too.
Click to expand...


OH, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLEY!!


----------



## Liability

Samson said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this thread has become a debate on the proper use of punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me two.
> 
> Err, to.
> 
> Uhm, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLEY!!
Click to expand...


A comment to which I am wholly indifferent!


----------



## Samson

Liability said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me two.
> 
> Err, to.
> 
> Uhm, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLEY!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A comment to which I am wholly indifferent!
Click to expand...


Indifference to good grammar is what is going to eventually destroy this proud nation.


----------



## JBeukema

Madeline said:


> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.



What's the matter, mrs feminazi, the poor weak little girls can't handle themselves. I'm sure they're be good to hear you're so worried about them.

Some of them might not appreciate your concern, though. You know, they got this crazy notion in their head that they're big girls and can handle themselves. They call themselves 'feminists' or something and kinda hate being patronized by scum like you.



> I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.



More years does not necessarily bring maturity


> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.



You're stalking their families?


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this thread has become a debate on the proper use of punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me two.
> 
> Err, to.
> 
> Uhm, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLEY!!
Click to expand...


I like swiss cheese.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> ....
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  ....


You are an embarrassament to women, to real feminists.


----------



## Madeline

That was a gracious and helpful post, mikeangels.  There is not a chance in hell I will ever use the various symbols nor memorize them so I know why others may use them, but apart from that, I agree with all you wrote.

We have a poster here, strollingbones, who uses all lower case, but she has a certain style not unlike e.e. cummings and it isn't in the least offensive, at least not to me.  

USMB exists so people can give their opinions.  I dun see any reason a new person would need to "hang back" before joining a convo here -- but you're correct about chatroom etiquette.


----------



## Shadow

JBeukema said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, mrs feminazi, the poor weak little girls can't handle themselves. I'm sure they're be good to hear you're so worried about them.
> 
> *Some of them might not appreciate your concern, though. You know, they got this crazy notion in their head that they're big girls and can handle themselves. They call themselves 'feminists' or something and kinda hate being patronized by scum like you*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the young owe a teeny-weeny amount of consideration to the mature, and the mature owe a much larger consideration to everyone else, especially the very young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More years does not necessarily bring maturity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're stalking their families?
Click to expand...


You hit the nail on the head with that one.  Madeline is the LAST person anyone should look to for lessons on manners.

Her fake concern actually makes me laugh out loud.

This thread is comedy gold actually....


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> USMB exists so people can give their opinions.



It does?

I thought it exists so Gunny could virtually chew on imbeciles, morons, idiots, and "fucking-ass-licker-liberals."


----------



## JBeukema

and alligator bumblebees


----------



## goldcatt

Meh, that's just him expressing his opinion.


----------



## Madeline

Who else is ever gonna call us "alligator-mouthed bumble-assed notherfuckers"?


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the men on USMB owe the ladies a modicum of consideration.  Save the no-holds-barred viciousness and threats for one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, mrs feminazi, the poor weak little girls can't handle themselves. I'm sure they're be good to hear you're so worried about them.
> 
> *Some of them might not appreciate your concern, though. You know, they got this crazy notion in their head that they're big girls and can handle themselves. They call themselves 'feminists' or something and kinda hate being patronized by scum like you*.
> 
> 
> More years does not necessarily bring maturity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our military and vets should be looked at by us civilians with gratitude and pride.  We admire you.  We admire your families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're stalking their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head with that one.  Madeline is the LAST person anyone should look to for lessons on manners.
> 
> Her fake concern actually makes me laugh out loud.
> 
> This thread is comedy gold actually....
Click to expand...


So you have no 'net etiquette you subscribe to, Shadow?

Color me *shocked*.


----------

